# Könstködersortiment erneuern



## Chris_360 (20. Oktober 2008)

hey..

habe vor mein Set aus Kunstködern etwas aufzufrischen.

Vorallem wenn es dann im Sommer in Norwegen auf Hecht und Zander gehen soll..

könnt ihr mir sicher ein paar Tipps und Empfehlungen geben was man dahin alles mitnehmen sollte ,-)


----------

